# What good is my DISH DVR 510 now?



## JHolman (Mar 2, 2007)

I upgraded last year to Dish HD and got a VIP 622 and a VIP 211 -- and ten bucks for each of two old SD receivers which I shipped back. But the installer told me Dish didn't want my third unit, a DVR510, which I owned, and mentioned that I might be able to get a few bucks on Ebay for it. Didn't want to bother, so for a while I hooked it up to an extra input on my HD set -- I have some programs recorded on the 510 that it would be difficult to find again -- but of course, it's not all that exciting to watch SD programming on a 65 inch HD set. Is anything I can do with this piece of equipment? (I'm not posting this message as a thinly-disguised look for a buyer; that seems like more trouble than it's worth.) But why is there apparently some kind of a secondary market for these? It's a recording device -- can I use to record anything else? If I decide to toss it, would it be worth it to save the info stored on its hard drive to DVD via a DVD recorder -- would such content look comparable to commercial DVDs (which look decent on my HD set) or lousy?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Sell it on ebay. Like this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/DISH-DVR-510-RE...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ32845QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Its worth a lot more with a yellow card though.

Good luck


----------

